# My first official post... now that I have something to show :)



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

Well ive been surfing quite a while on these boards gathering info to help me build up my R32. Bought the car last fall and have been building it over the winter as a show car for bridgestone here in Canada. Anyways I have finally got her built and ready to show  many thanks to a lot of the useful tech threads on this forum in getting the car to this point  

many more pics to come... but enjoy these for now


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

what kit is that???also what colour also please???? looks reeeeeeeeeeal tasty...


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

engine spec?  
nice wheels


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

That's very nice........well done!!!!  

Rob


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Congratulations mate looks the part   

Best regards Alan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if you'd described it without the picture, I'd have laughed.

but it looks the bollocks

well done

mook


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

WoW! - That looks awesome. You should be proud!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow... nice. i like the rims, deep dish...


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*impressive*

very nice mate, so whats the spec then?


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for the kind words everybody  

here are some specs...

car is still in progress but here is a start:
N1 Oil pump
N1 Water Pump
M's Factory intake
Greddy Exhaust
dual blitz BOV's
R34 BB turbo's with metal impellars and HKS actuators built by Kensai Racing
Nismo FMIC

on route as we speak
greddy fuel rail
greddy oil catch can
greddy oil cooler
greddy oil filter relocation kit
greddy rad air deflector
greddy Rad pipe

looking to add this year 
apexi power FC with boost controller
550cc injectors

rolling on...
18x10 GT-C's with Bridgestone Re050's 265/35/18
nismo front and rare strutbars

interior
Keys Racing wheel
Nismo shifter
C's Shift short shifter

enroute
Clarion touchpanel flip up LCD head unit

ill post more as the car is updated through the year  

but the next imediate item is to fix this 4WD issue... my 4WD light is on and I have no access to my 4WD and every so often I get a "SHHHH" sound followed by my Antilock light flickering on  

other than that im happy its on the road and driveable


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

love it mate,well done!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

very very very nice! 
Good job mate.
P


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Neal.

Are you on the Gtr site in Canada????

We meat A good few of you guys in Japan in Jan.


Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Lovely car & great wheels !!.
is it a flip paint as in the opening pic it looks really pink but in the other pics a deep purple?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

looks great, love the wheels and the colour.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks very very cool, you must be well chuffed with that.

Wouldn't have thought that colour would've worked on a 32, but it looks brilliant, nice one. :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Neal.
> 
> Are you on the Gtr site in Canada????
> 
> ...


Mong????? Spelling

We met A good few of you guys in Japan in Jan.

Sorry


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

yup i post regularly on GTRcanada.com...  

as for the colour yes its sorta is a flip colour as in the evening/night or indoor light it will look purple but under intense direct light or sunlight it will turn pink   

lil risky but i think it worked out... :smokin:


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

here is one more pic i took today in daylight...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That is one beautiful R32!!!
The Volk wheels are a perfect match.
Is that front bumper made by C-west?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

wow! totally stunning!! what offset are the GTC's?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice paint job . . . that color looks really classy. I think it is very difficult to find the right color for Skylines . This one looks retro and techno at the same time . . . can you tell me the color mix or it your secret!?


----------



## Nismo400R (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice ride m8, have you considered getting some clear side repeaters??


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*It*

looks awesome mate 

loving the wheel/color combination :smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree with everyone else here - that's a very impressive R32. 

Wheels look cool.


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> That is one beautiful R32!!!
> The Volk wheels are a perfect match.
> Is that front bumper made by C-west?


Thanks everyone for the kind words I just hope i can contribute to this forum as much as i have gained in technical knowledge by reading up on all the useful posts here  

as for this bumper its a Greddy (Gracer) front bumper. 

The colour is a mix not sure of the ratio, as i picked from several paint chips provided by the paint shop but i can try to find out exactly, but it was created to mimic the 30th anniversary Special edition Lamborghini Purple


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Neal said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words I just hope i can contribute to this forum as much as i have gained in technical knowledge by reading up on all the useful posts here
> 
> as for this bumper its a Greddy (Gracer) front bumper.
> 
> The colour is a mix not sure of the ratio, as i picked from several paint chips provided by the paint shop but i can try to find out exactly, but it was created to mimic the 30th anniversary Special edition Lamborghini Purple



Thanks for the info, the mix is nice . . . I know that Lambo special color . . . it reminds me some colors of early 90.  ahh good old times


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice !!


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Really nice looking 32 mate , purple & gold ...... tasteful &


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks... here's a motor pic


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the standard orange repeaters suit the car in that colour .


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

im also debating if i should try tinting the headlights yellow like the JGTC cars... not to sure about it though as i think the police would have a field day with me with that modification


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nice looking car. That's exactly my kind of show car - i.e. no ridiculously ill fitting bodykit, etc.

Good work!


----------



## nightSpirit (Jan 31, 2006)

I've just done a sex wee


----------

